# keto diet and protein shakes



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

Hi i started my keto diet yesterday but carnt find any info on whether i should carry on with my pwo whey protein shake or if i can i have more than 1 shake a day any help would be great thanks


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

As long as you mix them in water and they are low carb (low lactose) then shakes are fine.

SD


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

I tend to drop the carbs PWO althoguh i know some people who dont and I replace them with 5-10g of L Leucine.

If your shake has carbs in then yes drop it and replace with a whey only product.


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

thanks for the quick replies and yes it has a few carbs in ill have a look for whey only have you any suggestions for whey only

thanks lee


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

butchus said:


> thanks for the quick replies and yes it has a few carbs in ill have a look for whey only have you any suggestions for whey only
> 
> thanks lee


My protein, its cheap and so far there is no reason to doubt the nutritional analysis they perform on their products.

SD


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

thanks alot will havea look


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Watch out for the carbs in the shakes mate, obviously 1-3g won't hurt too much (preferably not sugars).

Also watch out of the ASPARTAME content, a lot of people claim it knocks them out of ketosis.

May require getting a crappy tasting protein or an expensive one.

(holland barrett sell aspartame free protein, and they're both ^^)


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

Aspartame has never knocked me out of ketosis, and I tend to drink quite a lot of Diet Coke or Pepsi Max for craving suppression, which I believe is loaded with aspartame! I guess effects could vary depending on the individual?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Aspartame has never knocked me out of ketosis, and I tend to drink quite a lot of Diet Coke or Pepsi Max for craving suppression, which I believe is loaded with aspartame! I guess effects could vary depending on the individual?


Yea I havne't seen any journals or anything to support this but i found that a lot of people believed this. Maybe they relied upon ketone sticks etc.

Personally, i'll use morrisons and sainsbury's own brand as they use sucralose as a sweetner, taste quite nice too


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Protein shakes are fine, but it's important to not go overboard on protein when trying a keto diet... excessive protein will lead to increased gluconeogensis, and will cause you to synthesise enough glucose to knock you out of ketosis altogether.

Remember ketosis is primarily a very low carb, high fat, only moderate protein diet.

Having said that, in studies comparing very low carb non-ketogenic diets with full ketogenic diets there is no significant difference in weight loss figures at all, so it may not be a bad in that respect.

The only problem might be if you constantly hover on the verge of being in ketosis and keep dipping in and out... this would cause you to feel pretty horrific most of the time as your metabolism doesn't properly stabilise and can't respond to energy demand efficiently.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Coke Zero is popular among the Bbers here so that at least doesnt knock you out of ketosis and that contains Aspartame.

SD


----------



## butchus (May 24, 2010)

thanks for all the answers im going to trial a week with a pwo shake if needs be i can just drop them for the time im on the diet


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

it will, dont use protein shakes.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

stew82 said:


> it will, dont use protein shakes.


4 years to late mate.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sega said:


> 4 years to late mate.


haha i just noticed there  good for the reminder anyway lol


----------

